# jetting The Clearwater Idaho



## willfishforfood (Nov 20, 2010)

Hit the Clearwater for a long weekend. fishing was slow but had a great time.
fished with a Friend Joe in the Black Beast


----------



## Codeman (Nov 22, 2010)

That looks like a nice trip. Holy cow that is a big boat. :shock: What size motor is that with a tiller on it?


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it's a 225.


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow that is a beautiful area. One day I need to make a trip out Northwest.


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 23, 2010)

more pict's


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 24, 2010)

found pict of weekend on the Clearwater Id.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 24, 2010)

That looks like fun considering the weather rolling in here. Already sick of winter.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't hit the rivers here much as the rain is heavy and the rivers are high and muddy.


----------

